# Devon City



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder if anybody has any information regarding a fatal accident that occured on board the DEVON CITY (Smiths of Cardiff ) The ship sailed from Bombay July 26th. 1950 For Australian ports. The accident happened on August 4th. and Burial was next day 5th.August 1950 Any help will be appreciated
Best Regards to all
Patrick 
lamptrimmer


----------



## terval (Oct 21, 2006)

Memory fades with time but I believe my brother Tony Thomas was on the Devon at the time. During that trip there were several deaths, a crew member fell down the hold, the bosun passed away in his sleep, and both as I recall were burials at sea. This is only from what I remember my brother telling me. Sorry I have no more details apart from the fact that the Master was Bryce-Thomas, and the Chief Steward was Joe Sanday.


----------



## terval (Oct 21, 2006)

Greetings. After I had posted yesterdays message I phoned my sister-in-law and she refreshed my memory a bit. The other deaths were when the ships cat crawled into one of the ovens in the galley which was warm but unlit. Pussy gave birth to several kittens during the night and in the morning the galley boy slammed the oven shut and lit the fires. It was a few hours later that the cooked cats were discovered. Cheers.
Terry.


----------



## Janner100 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tony Thomas - was that Flash Thomas?


----------



## terval (Oct 21, 2006)

*Flash*

Greetings. Yes it was Flash. Unfortunately he died of cancer on the brain over ten years ago but his wife Stephanie is still going strong in Radyr.
Regards
Terry


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Greetings to you Terval and thanks for your reply I now have a copy of the Crew List and an extract from the ships Log relating to the death and burial of the seamsn. Nothing about the cat or the kittens.However Captain Thomas found reason to stop the Chief Cook handling food at one stage during the voyage
Many Thanks 
Lamptrimmer


----------

